# Esperanto: monoj



## Luchjo

Hi. In the original Spanish version of this sentence, it says "dineros". Can I say "monoj" in Esperanto? 

_Trying to convince my parents of this kind of lunacy, when they had placed so much hope in me and spent so much *money *they did not have, was a waste of time._

Provi konvinki miajn gepatrojn pri frenezulaĵo tia, post kiam ili metis sur mi tiom da esperoj kaj elspezis tiom da *monoj*, kiujn ili ne posedis, estintus perdo da tempo.​
Thank you.


----------



## Ilmen

Laŭ kiom mi scias, la vorto "mono" ne ricevas la pluralan sufikson. Ekemple, en Vortaro.net, oni povas trovi tiun ekzemplan frazon: « _havi multan monon sur bankokonto_. »

Do, mi dirus ion, kiel « Provante konvinki miajn gepatrojn pri frenezulaĵo tia, kiam ili pri mi tiom esperis kaj elspezis tiom da mono, kiun ili ne posedis, estintus perdado de tempo. »


----------



## Luchjo

Dankon!


----------



## Cenzontle

"estintus" = "would have been"?


----------



## Ilmen

Cenzontle: Yes.

Luchjo: Ho, mi ekkonscias, ke mi faris eraron en mia proponita frazo: mi malatente skribis «Prov*ante* konvinki [ilin] estintus…», kiu malĝustas; kontraste, «Prov*i* konvinki [ilin] estintus...», kiun vi skribis, ja ĝustas.


----------

